# Just to remind you of Home at Christmas Time.



## Guest (Dec 12, 2009)

Once again this holiday, I have had requests for my Whiskey Christmas Cake Recipe so here goes:

1 cup sugar
1 tsp. baking powder
1 cup water
1 tsp. salt 
1 cup brown sugar
Lemon juice
4 large eggs
Nuts
1 bottle Whiskey
2 cups dried fruit

Sample the Whiskey to check quality. Take a large bowl; check the Scotch again to be sure it is of the highest quality..

Repeat.

Turn on the electric mixer. Beat one cup of butter in a large fluffy bowl.
Add 1 teaspoon of sugar. Beat again.

At this point, it is best to make sure the Whiskey is still OK. Try another cup just in case.
Turn off the mixerr thingy.

Break 2 egss and add to the bowl and chuck in the cup of dried fruit.
Pick the fruit up off the floor.

Mix on the turner.

If the fried druit getas stuck in the beaterers, just pry it loose with a drewscriver.

Sample the Whiskey to test for tonsisticity.

Next, sift 2 cups of salt, or something.

Check the Whiskey.
Now shift the lemon juice and strain your nuts.

Add one table.
Add a spoon of sugar, or somefink. Whatever you can find.


Greash the oven.

Turn the cake tin 360 degrees and try not to fall over.

Don't forget to beat off the turner

Finally, throw the bowl through the window.
Finish the Whiskey and wipe the counter with the cat.

Cherry Mistmas


----------



## Hombre (Sep 10, 2009)

But....I am home...???


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Brooklyn said:


> Once again this holiday, I have had requests for my Whiskey Christmas Cake Recipe so here goes:
> 
> 1 cup sugar
> 1 tsp. baking powder
> ...


:clap2:my sort of cake


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

This why we've never had christmas cake !!

Jo xxx


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2009)

And would you believe it, it's the reason I don't drink!


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

I've been having that cake for years now, although I tend to dispense with nearly all the ingredients but just that one little drop...


----------



## Hombre (Sep 10, 2009)

I still don't understand the thread title..????


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Hombre said:


> I still don't understand the thread title..????


 Home meaning original place that you come from. Some people still think of it as home Hombre, you can't knock them for it even if you don't agree...


----------



## Hombre (Sep 10, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Home meaning original place that you come from. Some people still think of it as home Hombre, you can't knock them for it even if you don't agree...


Yeah..I guess you're right PW,,,"home is where the heart is " and all that. It's just that I often wonder, when people emigrate, what's the point of hankering after "Blighty". Maybe it's me...but if it pulls at your heartstrings...why leave it in the first place? I'm coming over as a heartless t***t I know, but I'm not really. I do tend to look at things in a "cold" light though, probably the result of being in business most of my life. Plus I'm not sentimental by nature.
Oops ! I feel like I'm on the couch.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Hombre said:


> Yeah..I guess you're right PW,,,"home is where the heart is " and all that. It's just that I often wonder, when people emigrate, what's the point of hankering after "Blighty". Maybe it's me...but if it pulls at your heartstrings...why leave it in the first place? I'm coming over as a heartless t***t I know, but I'm not really. I do tend to look at things in a "cold" light though, probably the result of being in business most of my life. Plus I'm not sentimental by nature.
> Oops ! I feel like I'm on the couch.


Well, I think that most things that you don't see in the same way are difficult to understand. Seeing different points of view on this forum is very revealing and is teaching me a lot about how other people see the world and is perhaps teaching me to be more "live and let live"?????????
However, posting on a forum and having someone living next door to you or working with someone who doesn't share you view of the world are two different things, aren't they 
PS I do agree that "if it pulls at your heartstrings..." And also, if you don't like it here then go back and stop moaning about it, nobody asked you to come...
Hmmmm I feel like on the couch too! Is it big enough for two???? Ha ha


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

I dont hanker after it, but my older daughters are there so theres a bit of a pull, but not only that there is a lot of nostalgia too. Places I used to go, things I used to see, memories, people..... I dont wanna go back there to live - ever, but its where I come from, so I guess that makes it home??! 

Jo xxx


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

Maybe to put it in a broader perspective,, planet Earth is home to all of us, and we can all watch in amazement but not surprise as out world leaders fail to come up with a meaningful agreement at the Copenhagen conference this week....


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

thrax said:


> we can all watch in amazement but not surprise as out world leaders fail to come up with a meaningful agreement at the Copenhagen conference this week....


Absolutely!

Sad, isn't it?  Are they EVER going to get it together ?????????


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Absolutely!
> 
> Sad, isn't it?  Are they EVER going to get it together ?????????


Too many hidden agendas going on!!! Which IMO is what this whole global warming thing is about!

Politics aside, the bottom line IMO is that the planet has too many people on it, using up the resources too quickly. The temperature, whether it be warming or cooling (It was the threat of global cooling and the hole in the ozone layer when I was a t school) has nowt to do with it, thats the money spinner and the smokescreen for the politicians and the paranoid power crazy.

Jo xxx


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

jojo said:


> Too many hidden agendas going on!!! Which IMO is what this whole global warming thing is about!
> 
> Politics aside, the bottom line IMO is that the planet has too many people on it, using up the resources too quickly. The temperature, whether it be warming or cooling (It was the threat of global cooling and the hole in the ozone layer when I was a t school) has nowt to do with it, thats the money spinner and the smokescreen for the politicians and the paranoid power crazy.
> 
> Jo xxx


Don't know about the second part of your post, but the hidden agendas?? Yes, that's it. It's all the stuff we DON'T know about that's making the world go round - or grind to a halt more likely


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Don't know about the second part of your post, but the hidden agendas?? Yes, that's it. It's all the stuff we DON'T know about that's making the world go round - or grind to a halt more likely


My OH is into all this and he will only listen to unbiased scientists and naturalists and apparently thats what they're all saying - too many people - thats the only problem with the world. The temperature thing is a natural phenominom thats being changing since the world began and will continue to do so. This has been jumped on by the politicians, world leaders and anti capitalists, who not only can make money out of it but can use it to keep "up and coming" superpowers down! 


Now I'm not sure what the answer to the people thing is - well not a realistic or humane one!! 

Jo xxx


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

jojo said:


> My OH is into all this and he will only listen to unbiased scientists and naturalists and apparently thats what they're all saying - too many people - thats the only problem with the world. The temperature thing is a natural phenominom thats being changing since the world began and will continue to do so. This has been jumped on by the politicians, world leaders and anti capitalists, who not only can make money out of it but can use it to keep "up and coming" superpowers down!
> 
> 
> Now I'm not sure what the answer to the people thing is - well not a realistic or humane one!!
> ...


Well, i'd be interested to read smth in English about the population theory Jo, so if you could give me a reference??
I do think though, it's no use denying that a better use of our planet's resources would benefit us all.
Anyway, got to go and face freezing cold to go out and earn a couple of miserable euros.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Well, i'd be interested to read smth in English about the population theory Jo, so if you could give me a reference??
> I do think though, it's no use denying that a better use of our planet's resources would benefit us all.
> Anyway, got to go and face freezing cold to go out and earn a couple of miserable euros.


I agree with that!! He reads alot of David Attenboroughs stuff???????? I dont know where he gets it from, he'll be on his laptop and suddenly come out with "stuff". The other day he was banging on about how China had taken over some land in Ethiopa, because there wasnt enough space in China to grow crops. So they pay the Ethiopians to grow it for them, only the ethiopians dont want the money they want and need the crops, but cant have them cos its for the chinese??????????????????? summat like that????? I'm frightened to show too much interest cos he might tell me even more. I usually nod my head and say "thats interesting dear" LOL!!!

Seriously tho,I am interested in what goes on, but I get incensed by the global warming rubbish! yes, we need to become more resouceful and to reduce pollution and our horrendous wastfulness. But for heavens sake, there are so many holes and inaccurancies in the GW argument, I almost resent the government and the media for thinking that "the great unwashed" are stupid enough to believe in it! I go completely mad when that advert comes on the TV with the little girl having a nice cosy, cuddly, relaxing, sleep inducing bedtime story about the END OF THE WORLD - sweet dreams darling!!! FFS

rant over 


Jo xxx


----------



## owdoggy (Jul 23, 2008)

jojo said:


> I agree with that!! He reads alot of David Attenboroughs stuff???????? I dont know where he gets it from, he'll be on his laptop and suddenly come out with "stuff". The other day he was banging on about how China had taken over some land in Ethiopa, because there wasnt enough space in China to grow crops. So they pay the Ethiopians to grow it for them, only the ethiopians dont want the money they want and need the crops, but cant have them cos its for the chinese??????????????????? summat like that????? I'm frightened to show too much interest cos he might tell me even more. I usually nod my head and say "thats interesting dear" LOL!!!
> 
> Seriously tho,I am interested in what goes on, but I get incensed by the global warming rubbish! yes, we need to become more resouceful and to reduce pollution and our horrendous wastfulness. But for heavens sake, there are so many holes and inaccurancies in the GW argument, I almost resent the government and the media for thinking that "the great unwashed" are stupid enough to believe in it! I go completely mad when that advert comes on the TV with the little girl having a nice cosy, cuddly, relaxing, sleep inducing bedtime story about the END OF THE WORLD - sweet dreams darling!!! FFS
> 
> ...


It doesn't matter anyway because the earth is going to be demolished by the Vogons to make way for a hyperspace bypass as anyone who reads the right books would know.





Doggy


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

owdoggy said:


> It doesn't matter anyway because the earth is going to be demolished by the Vogons to make way for a hyperspace bypass as anyone who reads the right books would know.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes this is true, but not until after they have read us some poetry.....

Global warming is the media's invention; the correct term is climate change and whether it is manmade or natural, we should at least try and do something about it. BUT I totally agree that the real issue is too many people - I say that fully aware that we are adding one more to the equation.


----------



## Hombre (Sep 10, 2009)

thrax said:


> Yes this is true, but not until after they have read us some poetry.....
> 
> Global warming is the media's invention; the correct term is climate change and whether it is manmade or natural, we should at least try and do something about it. BUT I totally agree that the real issue is too many people - I say that fully aware that we are adding one more to the equation.


Maybe not the media's invention...but an awful lot of people are making an awful amount of money out of this. As to whether we can do anything about it...I doubt it. The inexorable development of China and India will inevitably cancel anything the developed west chooses to embark upon. As to man made..I'm not a supporter of this theory..we have had ice ages..warm ages..the medievael age , when it was bloody warm...in fact, you know, 10000 years ago, the ice caps melted, we know this as fact. But, in those far off days, there were no 4x4's, aircraft, coal stations, factories, greenhouse gas emissions. It is irrefutable that the earth goes around the sun...but here is the rub..it does'nt go around in a perfect circle, it is elliptical, ie; it's path is shaped like an egg. Therefore, sometimes it is nearer the sun, and sometimes it is close to the sun. I firmly believe we are simply entering a "warm era". But..and it's a big "but"...if that is the case....WHY IS SO F*****G COLD HERE TODAY????


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

thrax said:


> Yes this is true, but not until after they have read us some poetry.....
> 
> Global warming is the media's invention; the correct term is climate change and whether it is manmade or natural, we should at least try and do something about it. BUT I totally agree that the real issue is too many people - I say that fully aware that we are adding one more to the equation.


I read an article in the much maligned "Sun" newspaper the other day which basically said that we have just experienced the hottest summer on record - especially Europe - including the UK (WHAT????)

I dont think its a media invention tho, but the money that this ridiculous idea has made, has made it so worth while to businesses and the government that it cant possibly be retracted - the global issues of pollution and emissions is something else and altho, as PW has said it needs to be done and we do need to reduce our use of the planets resources, I'm certain that the hidden agenda behind this is more to do with world power, supremacy, mistrust and paranoia!! 

Jo xxx


----------



## Hombre (Sep 10, 2009)

That's what I love about this forum...from Whiskey Christmas cake to Climate Change ..all in the same thread. How cool is that ? Cool??? here we go again..........


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Hombre said:


> That's what I love about this forum...from Whiskey Christmas cake to Climate Change ..all in the same thread. How cool is that ? Cool??? here we go again..........


Talking of "cool", when I was at school (in the 70s!!!) I remember doing a project on "The ozone layer" and its hole! The scare in those days was of Global cooling! I vividly remember drawing a picture for my project, of Palm trees with snow on them, I also remember cutting out graphs from newspapers that showed how the earths average temperatures had been dropping over the previous 100 years! "It was known" that by the turn of the century, if we didnt stop using aerosols or leavng old fridges laying around we'd be living in a dark, cold iceage! I also remember watching "Patrick Moore" discrediting it all by saying that the ozone had always had a hole, which opened and closed at will, but up until then we didnt have the technology to see it!!?

Jo xx


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

I apologise for being misleading; what I meant was that the media invented the term global warming. And yes Hombre, we have evidence that the icecaps have melted before and we know that the gulf stream has collapsed before - several times it seems. And yes unless somehow we can convince China (who are still commissioning 2 coal fired power stations every week) plus India and all the other developing nations (and I've yet to hear a convincing argument from our G7 (or is it G8 or G20) leaders that they can't have all the trappings of luxury the western world has enjoyed for so long) then nothing we do will really offset the problem. BUT there is a problem and whether it is man made or not our climate is due for a radical change. I find it hard to understand why anybody would simply dismiss out of hand the extraordinary evidence from satellite photographs of how the ice sheets are rapidly disappearing in a very short time. The last time the icesheets vanished it took nearly 10000 years according to the geological record, but this time the same amount has been lost in just 15 years and that worries me. I do accept that we do not fully understand all the processes involved - well hardly at all I would guess - but when you see areas of the Amazon rain forest the size of Wales being cleared every year - and primarily so the West can enjoy MacDonalds lol - that has to be a concern for anybody. There is no doubt in my mind that there are many companies and governments who are deliberatley making money out of all of this, but I have very close friends who are climate scientists who are very worried about the lack of real political will, the appalling press reporting - from hysteria to nonsense and the occasional intelligent discussion - and the lack of some areas of the public to accept that we really do have a problem, man made or not. My own view is that the evidence is overwhelming that something is happening and that we should be trying to do something about it regardless of the cause. The collapse of the Gulf Stream, has happened before and fairly recently in geological timescales, is probably inevitable and could happen at any time - 10 years or 100 - but we do know what happens when it collapses - Britain has weather throughout the year that resembles Northern Canada's winter and southern Europe is like northern Europe now. I guess that will mean more Brits moving to Spain!! Maybe none of it will happen in my lifetime - in fact I am so old that it is very unlikely - but I do have children and one on the way and I would like to think that the current adult population isn't simply buring their heads in the sand and leaving a terrible legacy but really trying to do something. 

Ooooops that was far longer than I intended it to be. Sorry and I'll go back to being a bit dull and just discuss baby Thrax from now on.....


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

thrax said:


> I apologise for being misleading; what I meant was that the media invented the term global warming. And yes Hombre, we have evidence that the icecaps have melted before and we know that the gulf stream has collapsed before - several times it seems. And yes unless somehow we can convince China (who are still commissioning 2 coal fired power stations every week) plus India and all the other developing nations (and I've yet to hear a convincing argument from our G7 (or is it G8 or G20) leaders that they can't have all the trappings of luxury the western world has enjoyed for so long) then nothing we do will really offset the problem. BUT there is a problem and whether it is man made or not our climate is due for a radical change. I find it hard to understand why anybody would simply dismiss out of hand the extraordinary evidence from satellite photographs of how the ice sheets are rapidly disappearing in a very short time. The last time the icesheets vanished it took nearly 10000 years according to the geological record, but this time the same amount has been lost in just 15 years and that worries me. I do accept that we do not fully understand all the processes involved - well hardly at all I would guess - but when you see areas of the Amazon rain forest the size of Wales being cleared every year - and primarily so the West can enjoy MacDonalds lol - that has to be a concern for anybody. There is no doubt in my mind that there are many companies and governments who are deliberatley making money out of all of this, but I have very close friends who are climate scientists who are very worried about the lack of real political will, the appalling press reporting - from hysteria to nonsense and the occasional intelligent discussion - and the lack of some areas of the public to accept that we really do have a problem, man made or not. My own view is that the evidence is overwhelming that something is happening and that we should be trying to do something about it regardless of the cause. The collapse of the Gulf Stream, has happened before and fairly recently in geological timescales, is probably inevitable and could happen at any time - 10 years or 100 - but we do know what happens when it collapses - Britain has weather throughout the year that resembles Northern Canada's winter and southern Europe is like northern Europe now. I guess that will mean more Brits moving to Spain!! Maybe none of it will happen in my lifetime - in fact I am so old that it is very unlikely - but I do have children and one on the way and I would like to think that the current adult population isn't simply buring their heads in the sand and leaving a terrible legacy but really trying to do something.
> 
> Ooooops that was far longer than I intended it to be. Sorry and I'll go back to being a bit dull and just discuss baby Thrax from now on.....



Its all happened before, and there is no pattern to any of it, you cant say that its humans that are causing it to happen more rapidly - over time there have been volcanoes, earthquakes, meteorite hits of biblical proportions...... that have created infinately more damage to the earth than anything us mere humans could do - well apart from perhaps a nuclear bomb??!! Oh yes, "someone" did let off one of those didnt they - hhhmm, the country who's now trying to hold back China and India from enjoying the luxuries that, as you say the western world have had for so long! 

As for "how long" we have on the planet before it gets too hot/cold/wet/dry, well I dont believe that there is anything we can do - biding time and pretending that if we turn our standby buttons off we'll have a few more years is pure folly and pointless. The earth isnt going to be hospitable to humans for ever regardless of what we do. It wasnt for the dinasaurs.....

I personally think that whatever happens, these world leaders are simply using the whole thing as a money spinner, a power struggle and a means of holding on to their supremacy, without actually going to war - its really a polite war and a con!

Heck, where did that come from??? Sorry, I'll go quietly 

Jo xxx


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

jojo said:


> I read an article in the much maligned "Sun" newspaper the other day which basically said that we have just experienced the hottest summer on record - especially Europe - including the UK (WHAT????)
> 
> I dont think its a media invention tho, but the money that this ridiculous idea has made, has made it so worth while to businesses and the government that it cant possibly be retracted - the global issues of pollution and emissions is something else and altho, as PW has said it needs to be done and we do need to reduce our use of the planets resources, I'm certain that the hidden agenda behind this is more to do with world power, supremacy, mistrust and paranoia!!
> 
> Jo xxx


Yes, you're right. The media will push anything to make it fashionable and then everyone jumps on the band wagon to take their slice of the pie like ecological cleaning products, energy saving whatits and a organic gizmo for your car. But I don't think it's a media *invention. *I think people are cashing in on it, but the problem exists and needs to be addressed.
As for media bible The Sun saying that this summer in the uk or even Europe was the hottest on record, I aint buying it.  I was in the UK and it was a sh*t summer, and it wasn't the hottest I've experienced in Spain either


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

thrax said:


> I find it hard to understand why anybody would simply dismiss out of hand the extraordinary evidence from satellite photographs of how the ice sheets are rapidly disappearing in a very short time. The last time the icesheets vanished it took nearly 10000 years according to the geological record, but this time the same amount has been lost in just 15 years and that worries me. Agree
> I do accept that we do not fully understand all the processes involved - well hardly at all I would guess - but when you see areas of the Amazon rain forest the size of Wales being cleared every year - and primarily so the West can enjoy MacDonalds lol - that has to be a concern for anybody. There is no doubt in my mind that there are many companies and governments who are deliberatley making money out of all of this, Agree
> but I have very close friends who are climate scientists who are very worried about the lack of real political will, the appalling press reporting - from hysteria to nonsense and the occasional intelligent discussion - and the lack of some areas of the public to accept that we really do have a problem, man made or not. My own view is that the evidence is overwhelming that something is happening and that we should be trying to do something about it regardless of the cause. Agree
> I would like to think that the current adult population isn't simply buring their heads in the sand and leaving a terrible legacy but really trying to do something. Agree


You have talked about 2 of the most frightening things concerning this issue IMO. 
The time frame - nothing like this has happened so quickly before. 
And the attitude of people. I'm not going to be here so why bother, I didn't do it so why should I clear up the mess, it's up to the politicians (which it is, but if you don't try to change smth then you are guaranteed that it won't change, it's all a confabulation and I'm going to do an osrtich impression.


----------



## Hombre (Sep 10, 2009)

thrax said:


> I apologise for being misleading; what I meant was that the media invented the term global warming. And yes Hombre, we have evidence that the icecaps have melted before and we know that the gulf stream has collapsed before - several times it seems. And yes unless somehow we can convince China (who are still commissioning 2 coal fired power stations every week) plus India and all the other developing nations (and I've yet to hear a convincing argument from our G7 (or is it G8 or G20) leaders that they can't have all the trappings of luxury the western world has enjoyed for so long) then nothing we do will really offset the problem. BUT there is a problem and whether it is man made or not our climate is due for a radical change. I find it hard to understand why anybody would simply dismiss out of hand the extraordinary evidence from satellite photographs of how the ice sheets are rapidly disappearing in a very short time. The last time the icesheets vanished it took nearly 10000 years according to the geological record, but this time the same amount has been lost in just 15 years and that worries me. I do accept that we do not fully understand all the processes involved - well hardly at all I would guess - but when you see areas of the Amazon rain forest the size of Wales being cleared every year - and primarily so the West can enjoy MacDonalds lol - that has to be a concern for anybody. There is no doubt in my mind that there are many companies and governments who are deliberatley making money out of all of this, but I have very close friends who are climate scientists who are very worried about the lack of real political will, the appalling press reporting - from hysteria to nonsense and the occasional intelligent discussion - and the lack of some areas of the public to accept that we really do have a problem, man made or not. My own view is that the evidence is overwhelming that something is happening and that we should be trying to do something about it regardless of the cause. The collapse of the Gulf Stream, has happened before and fairly recently in geological timescales, is probably inevitable and could happen at any time - 10 years or 100 - but we do know what happens when it collapses - Britain has weather throughout the year that resembles Northern Canada's winter and southern Europe is like northern Europe now. I guess that will mean more Brits moving to Spain!! Maybe none of it will happen in my lifetime - in fact I am so old that it is very unlikely - but I do have children and one on the way and I would like to think that the current adult population isn't simply buring their heads in the sand and leaving a terrible legacy but really trying to do something.
> 
> Ooooops that was far longer than I intended it to be. Sorry and I'll go back to being a bit dull and just discuss baby Thrax from now on.....


I hear what you are saying thrax, and I respect your point of view...but the bottom line is..It's climate CHANGE..that's what climates do..they change !..consistently and inexorably, and nothing..nothing, nothing, you or I, nor the great Gordon Brown..(who flew into Copenhagen today to.."knock a few heads together "), nor the President of the United States..nor the Pope, nor the Dalai LLama..or the Queen..or God....can do a damn thing about it. You can sift your refuse and sort your plastics from your cardboard and your potato peelings all you like...it will not make one iota of difference to the planets climate.
This planet of ours is far beyond our puny pathetic existence. We are merely ants on its surface, and we ought to be grateful for that. To think we can influence its behaviour on its journey to wherever is supreme arrogance.
But...I admire the fact you think you can.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Hombre said:


> I hear what you are saying thrax, and I respect your point of view...but the bottom line is..It's climate CHANGE..that's what climates do..they change !..consistently and inexorably, and nothing..nothing, nothing, you or I, nor the great Gordon Brown..(who flew into Copenhagen today to.."knock a few heads together "), nor the President of the United States..nor the Pope, nor the Dalai LLama..or the Queen..or God....can do a damn thing about it. You can sift your refuse and sort your plastics from your cardboard and your potato peelings all you like...it will not make one iota of difference to the planets climate.
> This planet of ours is far beyond our puny pathetic existence. We are merely ants on its surface, and we ought to be grateful for that. To think we can influence its behaviour on its journey to wherever is supreme arrogance.
> But...I admire the fact you think you can.


Don't you think that other things apart from climate change effect our quality of life? I know that climate change, if you believe in it  , is the biggie that will wash away our coast line and probably destroy us in the end, but what about other things like pollution, green areas, noise pollution, toxic chemicals, quality of food etc. Aren't they worth improving to make what time we have left here as pleasant as possible??


----------



## Hombre (Sep 10, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Don't you think that other things apart from climate change effect our quality of life? I know that climate change, if you believe in it  , is the biggie that will wash away our coast line and probably destroy us in the end, but what about other things like pollution, green areas, noise pollution, toxic chemicals, quality of food etc. Aren't they worth improving to make what time we have left here as pleasant as possible??


PW..I'm all the way with you on this, however, there is a fly in the ointment...well, 2 actually, ie India and China. With populations of over 2 BILLION and rising, it is'nt what we in the west decide to do or not to do. They want what we've had all these years and they will get it, make no mistake. All talk of cutting emissions falls on deaf ears, and this is without all of the other developing nations. Yes, we can all make token gestures, as we do daily, but , in the end, its not in our hands.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

I was watching the news this morning and forget the issues and stuff going on in this "big" meeting in Copenhagen, what really infuriates me is the "protesters" outside - trying to get in?? Why?? what would they do in there? What are they trying to achieve? They come across as sooooo violent and unruly??? Alot of them come from all over the world to protest - how much carbon footprint did that cost them??? They are really not doing themselves or their cause any favours by the hypocrital and irrational behaviour!!!

Jo xx


----------

